# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم McnPro-Box  Discussion here>> Mcnpro Box version 3.3.8

## mohamed73

*What's new for Mcnpro box version 3.3.8 ?* *New!!* *Hot!!*    Add New flash ICs for MTKImproving MTK new Chips read /writeUpdate Main software to V3.3.8Other small report bugs fixed  *Some new update coming in few days*   *Upgrading from Previous Versions:*As   usual, Version 3.3.8 request install Suite version 2.1.3 at first,We   recommend that all customers running previous versions now upgrade to   new version which is available for all customers with valid, To download   that from الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] , You also can using الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] direct upgrade your software online!

----------

